# How does the address book feature work?



## HoneyRockette (Jan 20, 2003)

nm


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 21, 2003)

The addressbook keeps your favorite persons/users from the total number of users in a personal storage area. It is used to notify you that your friends are online and what they are doing when you view your My Home page.

In addition to this, it provides a short list when sending a private message - handy when you want to ensure that you got that name right when sending a private message for the first time.

Have fun


----------



## HoneyRockette (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh so it's like a buddy list. I got you. Does it send out some kind of a "welcome to my buddy list" message when they are added?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 21, 2003)

No it doesn't actually... The address book and the private messages need a lot of work to bring them up to speed with various enhancements that one might think. We just have to wait for a new release of the forum software to come up.

Warm regards


----------



## HoneyRockette (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks Nikos!  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

